# LED lighting advice



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I plan to build some DIY led fixtures with the help of a friend and I am trying to decide on the best color/spectrum combination.

The LEDs will be used for planted aquariums and terrarium plants. Each LED fixture would have 12x3W LEDs.

I was thinking of the following combination: *8x8000K white LEDs + 2xRed LEDs + 2x420nm violet blue LEDs. *

I based this combination on the spectrum of popular LED lights for planted aquariums such as Aquarays or Ecoxotic.

+ I added some red and violet blue because these are used a lot of grow lights.

Any advice will be welcome!!!

Nicolas


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would add 6500k whites to the mix.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Would you just replace the 8000K by 6500K or do a 50/50 ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Do 50/50. LEDs are great in many respects, but have a very narrow wavelength band unlike other lighting systems like metal halides and T5s that are more broad spectrum bulbs. Rifle shot versus shotgun approach.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input SeaHorse_Fanatic 

I'm going to try a 4x6500K LEDs + 4x8000K LEDs + 2xRed LEDs + 2x420nm violet blue LEDs see how it works!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you can also by the GU10 bulbs and socket whips from ebay or dhgate, and wire them up without extra costly hardware. You will have more variety of white balanced lights, plus still have blue and red options


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Neven for the advice.

I am trying to figure out what is the best balance of spectrum.
I have read different articles on various forums but didnt really help...
Should I include more warm white in my mix ?


----------

